# Mutated mantis hatchling!!



## Joe

Yess! my grandis ooth we got from rick is hatching  . only one came out so far. it was soo exciting on how it ran around and stuff lol especially when it chased down its prey and even held one fruit fly in each hand. however the next day i took a closer look at it and realized it had threee eyes!  lol. i'll take more pics after it molts a few times. i'm just wondering tho, how do they become mutated like this? i've never seen anything like it. The mantis kind looks like he was forming another head too with the third eye :lol







As u can see, on the right side of its head(your right) it has 2 smaller stubs as eyes

Joe


----------



## Rick

Glad it's hatching! The one I kept had a low hatch rate so let me know if that happens with yours. All of mine came out normal so not sure what's up with that little guy. Hopefully he survives.


----------



## yen_saw

WOW!! have you been feeding your female Grandis Uranium Rick :lol: ...only kidding. Will let you know when i hatched out any 8 legs freak from your ooth :wink:

Joe! hope to see the mantis grow to adult.... would be interesting!!


----------



## DMJ

maybe the lack of fresh genes?? that thing is cool though I'd raise him.


----------



## worldofmantis

Lol maybe you could find a female 3 eyed one and make a completley new species. :shock: Giant 3 eyed indian mantises sold for 1k each lol :lol:


----------



## Rick

How is the little guy doing Joe?


----------



## Joe

LOL yea tht would be cool :lol Hes doing great rick  eating and all! i opened the ooth 2day and saw a lot of these little white fleas or mites or something running around eating the eggs  . how is this caused? is this a parasite?

Joe


----------



## Rick

> LOL yea tht would be cool :lol Hes doing great rick  eating and all! i opened the ooth 2day and saw a lot of these little white fleas or mites or something running around eating the eggs  . how is this caused? is this a parasite? Joe


That wasn't the case when I opened one here. The one I kept hatched about 25 nymphs. The rest just looked like unfertilized eggs.


----------



## Joe

O but these mites or something were like moving and running around and they made the ooth smell nasty inside  . it was pretty freaky to see parasites in the ooth, it also looked like in the spaced between the outer skin and the egg core, it was all spaced and moldy filled with those parasite type things.  

Joe


----------



## Rick

Well Joe I had two ooths left as of tonight and I decided to take a peek inside them. In one ooth I found zero eggs and that was it. In the other ooth there was about four half developed nymphs and the rest were dried up eggs. NO parasites. So I don't believe the parasites came from here. It apppears that the only male I had that mated with all these females had some fertility problems.


----------



## micheleinvirginia

Ive been following this thread and decided to open mine a little. I expected it to hatch last week so was getting worried. Are the eggs brown? I see some little brown things inside, and with a magnifying glass it looks like it might be shaped like a folded up nymph, but they are so small I really cant tell.


----------



## worldofmantis

well joe there is a ton of things that will eat insect eggs if it diddnt come from rick there is many other places it couldve been caught at such as on the shipping truck


----------



## Rick

Well I apologize if these ooths don't produce. They were from mated females and thats all I guarantee.


----------



## worldofmantis

> Ive been following this thread and decided to open mine a little. I expected it to hatch last week so was getting worried. Are the eggs brown? I see some little brown things inside, and with a magnifying glass it looks like it might be shaped like a folded up nymph, but they are so small I really cant tell.


well mione were kinda brown i guess


----------



## garbonzo13

I have 2 chinese hatching and only 1 per ooth has come out in the last 24 hours. Is this normal? One made it normally (looks like a mantis) the other is still wormy looking, dangling from the ooth.( I take it this will not make it) Can you tell from the outside there were parasites inside ooth? Thannks in advance.


----------

